# Honey is SE PA



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

I am looking for a honey supplier in SE PA who can provide approximately 50 pounds of honey a month. The closer to Chadds Ford the better. Would anyone recommend any SE PA aipiaries or other web pages that might list some? Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

localhoney.com
honeylocator???.com


----------

